# 75 most colorful freshwater fish



## onefishtwofish

The 75 most colourful fish | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Morainy

I've really enjoyed this article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Claudia

Nice find Kathie


----------



## Haldane86

Some very nice fish, loved the range of colors


----------



## dssv

Thanks for sharing.. what a great find.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

This was a very nice read. Great job on sharing it with us 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Eros168

That's awesome find


----------



## onefishtwofish

going thru my old threads....over 29k views. maybe some new comers would enjoy it so i am bumping it up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

An oldie but a goodie.


The article is good too:bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> An oldie but a goodie.
> 
> The article is good too:bigsmile:


I resemble that remark


----------



## rich16

Missed it the first time around...nice read, thanks for being bored and re-reading your old stuff. :bigsmile:


----------

